# I can't deal with this anymore!



## ssbass89 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hello I was diagnosed with IBS about a year ago. For as long as i can remember i always has stomach issues. I am only 22 years old. I remember in high school i was lactose intollerant. Then when i got into college my first year, i was fine. Then all of the sudden severe pain started to kick in. I would be on the toliet in severe pain. I would wake up from sleep and be in pain. After a few years, i just got sick of it and went to my doctor. All he said was is that i might have IBS and sent me to a specialist. My first Gastro doctor i didnt like. All he told me to do was take Align and you should be fine. Well that didnt work so i went to a new Gastro doctor. I told him that every morning i would wake up in pain. Its the kind of pain that inables me from driving, going anywhere without a washroom, or basically doing anything at all. Well he put me on dicylomene or whatever, and i am taking it till this day. He also did a colonoscopy on me. HE FOUND A POLYP inside my coloin. Thank God it wasnt cancer. Then he told me to not eat wheat. I have been on a gluten free diet for a bout a year now. IT ISNT WORKING. This is all that i have tried. No wheat, no gluten, no eggs, no friend foods, no fatty foods, no coffee, no caffeine, i cut down my meal portions, no dairy, no alcohol, no oats, i tried sleeping more, supplemental fiber, eating more fruits and vegetables, excersize, and even probiotics. I have tried it all and nothing works. I am in paon every single moring. The pain gets really severe and even hurts when i go to the washroom. I am not like most other people though. I dont have diharea or constipation all the time. I just get a lot of pain. I also have noticed lately that my stools are somehwat flat. I have had the colonoscopy done, Upper G.I. done CT scan, food allergy test (which said i wasnt allergic to wheat or gluten) and other blood work done. I just dont know what to do anymore. I am a 22 year old college student. I need help.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I used to be pain predominant IBS. I *did* find a way to manage this symptom though. After trying everything else... I finally decided to try hypnotherapy. I know.. it sounds all new agey... but.. here's the thing... it worked. And it is still working... 12 years later! Works better than narcotics on my pain. And I had severe, stop walkign and talking type pain... almost daily by the time I tried it. See our CBT/Hypnotherapy forum for more inof on how hypno works on IBS etc. Most of the informational threads are pinned to the top of that Forum.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello and welcome - Take a peek at my journey - hypnotherapy helped me as well when nothing else did - and certainly it has no side effects and years of clinical research showin efficacy. If you have any questions, I am happy to help - let me know.







All the best to you - dont give up - there IS hope.


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

I would have thought you're a bit young to have a polyp. I don't know if this link helps, another young sufferer who also eats a lot of high fibre:http://www.healthboards.com/boards/bowel-disorders/292231-ibs-colon-polyp-im-young.htmlI believe IBS mainly springs from physical rather than mental problems, but getting to the actual cause is very hard to diagnose. I have an "irritable" bowel but usually only get pain if I overdo the fibre. It does sound like you have a "sensitive" colon - so maybe just try a bland, low-fibre diet for a few days and see if it makes a difference. Is the pain related to gas? Do you always release gas when you need to? Also do you evacuate every day? I notice you said you tried more fruits and vegetables which isn't always a good idea. I'd go the other way and cut them out altogether for a few days.You could argue that "spasms" are psychosomatic but I never get spasms from a ham sandwich. I can get them the next day if I overdo the fibre. I do believe that stress creates a kind of mental feedback and maybe the mind reinforces colon sensitivity but something is causing the pain in the first place.


----------



## ssbass89 (Mar 27, 2012)

Guys I really need help. I am willing to do anything.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

So then try the hypnotherapy!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

HiJust sent you a PM in reply to your comment - but will answer here as well.Hypnotherapy has a pretty good track record for efficacy with IBS patients - it can help reduce or eliminate pain, diarrhea, constipation, or alternation in motility, and also the anxiety cycle. About 85 to 92% of the people who try hypnotherapy get good results from it - and most of these people are those with severe IBS who have already tried everything else, and this is the thing that works.If you would like to talk or email me - you can call 877-898-2539 and leave me your number and I will get back to you - or you can reply to my PM and let me know if it is OK to email you.I came to this support board with horrible IBS - since 1983 - and was at the end of my rope - nothing helped me, so I know how you are feeling. The good thing about the hypnotherapy is that you can do it alongside anything else your doctor suggests and there are no bad side effects. The program I used was developed in 1991 in England and has been used successfully by thousands of patients worldwide and has clinical research evidence to back it up.If you wish, check out http://www.healthyaudio.com for more info - especially the video - and I am happy to help you further if you are still interested. I totally understand how you are feeling with college activities and having IBS getting in the way - No worries if you rather not contact me, but you can get the info and make a decsion too - there are positive feedback stories on there as well, as far back as 2000 - so again, a good track record of helping people for many years. All the best to you. Take care.Marilyn


----------

